# Headlight Covers/Protectors



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have just got some headlight covers/protectors for my Autocruise Startrail on a Peugeot Boxer chassis, thing is I've lost the fitting instructions (SILLY ME) any one out there help!! I'm off to France on Wednesday so I want to fit em right rapid like!!


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Assuming this is the Boxer that is like an X250 Ducato, I have a brand new set here ready to fit before we are off on holiday, complete with instructions.

Haven't even tried to work out what the pictures exactly mean, so here are some photos of the instructions. Sorry my scanner is not connected at the moment.

Hope that helps.


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

When pressing the covers under the lights, line up carefully and press gently and steadily, not give a shove like my husband who cracked the one he fitted. Watch where you are pressing too, where there is the folded under part.

Good luck
Joyce


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

mondo33 said:


> I have just got some headlight covers/protectors for my Autocruise Startrail on a Peugeot Boxer chassis, thing is I've lost the fitting instructions (SILLY ME) any one out there help!! I'm off to France on Wednesday so I want to fit em right rapid like!!


First remove the piece of trim above the light unit, to do this open bonnet and take out two screws holding it in place, slide out. The metal fixing goes under the trim and hooks into the top of protector. Fix this and then push the two plastic pieces onto the bottom of headlight protector, position is marked, push between headlight and surround. I had to juggle these around a bit and fit is not flush but all seems to work OK. I notice a picture has been posted so from all this hope you can work it out.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Rupert is correct - remove the top trims first. Also make sure that the bottom of the screw threads don't drill a neat hole into the original headlight 8O Use a thick transparent tape folded over and over again and cut into about 1 sq cm 8O as protection


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A pevious post on thus subject www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64406-.html


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Fitted them today. Lost one of the little metal clips somewhere inside the engine compartment. Grrr... :evil:

Had the tray off under the engine, but couldn't find it. Drove it up and down the road - nothing fell out. Lost for ever I suspect... 

Has anyone got a spare? I would be most grateful. (We're off tomorrow for a couple of weeks so I'm not being rude if I don't reply to a pm until we get back)

Anyway resorted to a cable tie, which has done an OK job for now.



















(They are Peugeot branded and made in Australia, bought from eBay for about £50)


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I've been asking for years for pictures of covers with the deflectors on :roll: and then I get some out of the blue


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have also scanned the shape of the stickers :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I got mine from the main Fiat dealer for £50, no postage. did drop one of the panel screws down the side of engine,   never found it. have done 3600 miles since and no problems. you get a spare set of black stick ons as well.

cabby


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

They look EXACTLY the same as the ones I got on EBay for £10 although mine didnt have the Peugeot logo.

Mine were made in Australia as well. I'll bet they came from the same factory 

See here


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Cheers Peej  

...knew I'd seen them at that price but couldn't find them until your link....  :!:


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have those eBay protectors fitted and they are great but be aware that they don't have the markings on them for beam defection - but at that price who cares!


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

> be aware that they don't have the markings on them for beam defection - but at that price who cares!


I bought the beam deflectors from Halfords which have instructions where to fit them.

I wonder if anyone has succeeded in removing them (The halfords beam deflectors I mean) as they seem to be pretty much welded onto the plastic protector. Glad I didnt put them straight on the vehicle headlights!

I think I may buy a second £10 pair of protectors and keep them for UK use

Peter


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

peej said:


> > be aware that they don't have the markings on them for beam defection - but at that price who cares!
> 
> 
> I bought the beam deflectors from Halfords which have instructions where to fit them.
> ...


If you do please may I have one of the metal clips? PP and your trouble greatfully refunded...

When we are back from holiday, I will measure the exact dimensions and positions of the black deflector tapes and post them on here, BTW


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well peej you certainly know how th cheer us all up £15 delivered. Brilliant.

I put my deflector stickers on 2 years ago and have never taken them off. Passed mot with no trouble.

Dave p


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks again Peter just ordered set of headlamp protectors from ebay you can not beat £10 plus postage.
Lucky I saw your post as nearly bought set last night on ebay just under £40 then decided to leave it till today.

Steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Having bought the ebay version I'm having difficulty in placing the correct shape blanking bits for euro driving.... 

Does anyone living around the Peterborough area have the pukka Peugeot version that I could take a look at please?

Many thanks Trevor (trevd01) for posting the fitting instruction pix.... the destructions that came with the covers were useless :roll:


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

I used the Halfords deflectors. Basically they came with little disks that go at the 8 o'clock position partially overlapping the bulb on each side.

I put them on with the headlight shining on my garage door so I could see what effect they had (very little actually).

However I am going to be a little controversial here.

_Why do we put them on?_ - To avoid getting a fine. We are scared into this behaviour by the industry in the UK that makes loads of money out of telling us the dire consequences of not buying their products

_Why do the French police fine you?_ - to raise revenue. They can fine you if you havent got them fitted in daylight so its just a game to get some money off us poor hapless Brits.

_What will the French Police check?_ - they will check to see if it looks as if you have got a deflector on

I don't believe that they will check or know whether you have got the deflector in the right place. I am also very dubious just how effective they actually are and whether it actually makes any difference where you stick them (I could make a few rude suggestions!)

Therefore - play the game - just stick some bits of tape in likely looking places on your headlight and they will leave you alone.

Incidentally, has anyone ever seen a foreign car in UK with beam deflectors?

Peter


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Can't say as I've ever seen furreners using deflectors... 

but ...I'd rather not risk half blinding another driver at night.....

*I don't want to put anything on the headlamp lens ... I'll chance messing up a cheapie cover though :wink:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just back from Europe took some deflectors but did not fit them as i did not drive at night. Chasper.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

To echo others...I use beam deflectors to be a good driver and not dazzle others, not particularly to avoid fines.

As for not putting them on because driving will only be in the daytime...well I congratulate the weather-controlling ability of such drivers so as be able to make sure it won't rain hence necessitating headlight usage. Also I hope you either know your route well enough, or are adept enough to lean out & put the deflectors on as you approach tunnels.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Help please from anyone who has fitted these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280391967432&ru=http:
(Airplex- £10)

Thanks for link peej!

With this version metal clips and screws are provided but there was no way I could use the fittings-the screws wouldn't line up with the holes in the protectors.

I had no probs with the more expensive Climair protectors (used abroad with the deflectors) but gave up on the Airplex.

What's the secret please?


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you tried assembling them first then putting them on with the trim above the headlight removed? You can then adjust the screws for final fit.

I suppose you do have the correct Ducato/Boxer version?

I have fiited 2 sets of these with no problems to my 2008 Boxer

Peter


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tell

If you have a look in my garage (link at bottom of post) you will see a picture of some fitted to my van. I think they are the same.

From memory they just fitted straight on, might be worth another try?



Richard...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks both for speedy responses.

peej: I just tried to follow diagrams supplied but yes I'll have a go at assembling fixings first.
Yes it's the right product.

Richard: yours seem to be fixed with black fittings (plastic?) These are metal with metal screws


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Tell mine had 2 black plastic clips and 2 metal brackets. Then there are 2 black covers to go over the screws for the metal brackets.

As Peter said you need to take of the small plastic trm bit to fit them on, them when you put the trim back on it holds them in place as well.


PS> you might need to warm the black clips up with some warm water to soften them up before you slide them on to the covers.

Richard...


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks Richard- yes the principal is just the same as the "Climair"-remove triangular-ish "plate", heat up the plastic bits. etc. Had no problem with those & was quite proud of myself! But the "Airplex" are testing my patience!

I'll go back to drawing board and try the pre-assembly method.! :lol:


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

Where abouts in Worcestershire are you? I am just over the border in Warwickshire if you want to compare notes and look at mine.

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks Peter. PM on way


----------

